

Solving the Expression Problem with Clojure 1.2 - spooneybarger
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/j-clojure-protocols/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Posted a day ago, but it got no up-votes, and no comments. Is it worth knowing
that? If the built-in dup detector had worked then this submission wouldn't be
allowed, that submission would've got an up-vote, and it wouldn't've made any
difference.

What _should_ happen?

~~~
spooneybarger
i hadnt seen it then. as i have state in the past, personally i think that
'dup' votes should go towards the original as long as they are submitted by a
new user and push the article up again as though it was new.

~~~
DupDetector
Problem is that if the original is old enough, votes won't get it to the front
page. And it doesn't need to be very old.

